# Should I buy this laptop?



## hari1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I want to buy a laptop. I searched a lot and got this-Samsung NP355V5C-S05IN Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1.5GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

This laptop has great specifications for this price. But when I searched on Google the same model, it was not available on any sites Luke infibeam,homeshop18, and others like flipkart except snap deal. Why is this laptop only available on flipkart and snapdeal? I mean will it be safe to buy such a less available and less popular laptop? 
I do not want lag. If you have any suggestions please see these requirements. Sorry I could not use the questionnaire as I am writing this from a mobile.
Budget:2 About 33k
Purpose: browsing,watching movies,playing light or medium setting games,programming.
Minimum spec.
I5 3rd Gen. Or amd processor. With great performance as i5
4gb ddr3 ram
15.6 inch screen
500gb ram
1gb good graphics
It should be future proof.


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

i5 does not come at 33k, so you can get this or: HP Pavilion G6-2201AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## hari1 (Feb 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> i5 does not come at 33k, so you can get this or: HP Pavilion G6-2201AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com



What do you think about the samsung laptop I mentioned?


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

hari1 said:


> What do you think about the samsung laptop I mentioned?


Good, but a few samsung laptops have had heating issues recently, although all concerning GT630m graphics, hence I provided the alternative, I can't suggest samsung unless this issue has been cleared up.


----------



## hari1 (Feb 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> Good, but a few samsung laptops have had heating issues recently, although all concerning GT630m graphics, hence I provided the alternative, I can't suggest samsung unless this issue has been cleared up.



So except heating issue, the samsung laptop is much better.. it has 1tb hdd instead of 500gb and 6gb ram instead of 4gb.
so isn't Samsung one is much better? ??

if anyone has buyer this laptop then can please I can know the review? ?  like which type of speaker does it have and how is its audio quality? ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

hari1 said:


> So except heating issue, the samsung laptop is much better.. it has 1tb hdd instead of 500gb and 6gb ram instead of 4gb.
> so isn't Samsung one is much better? ??
> 
> if anyone has buyer this laptop then can please I can know the review? ?  like which type of speaker does it have and how is its audio quality? ?


Yes, but heating is a big issue, it will throttle games, could shut down as well.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yes, but heating is a big issue, it will throttle games, could shut down as well.


Dude, could you do proper research first? It's mostly Series 5 lappys (S02-IN with i7, earlier versions) which got better after BIOS update. Check the official thread or ask any owners of Samsung if you have doubts.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

hari1 said:


> I want to buy a laptop. I searched a lot and got this-Samsung NP355V5C-S05IN Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1.5GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com
> 
> This laptop has great specifications for this price. But when I searched on Google the same model, it was not available on any sites Luke infibeam,homeshop18, and others like flipkart except snap deal. Why is this laptop only available on flipkart and snapdeal? I mean will it be safe to buy such a less available and less popular laptop?
> I do not want lag. If you have any suggestions please see these requirements. Sorry I could not use the questionnaire as I am writing this from a mobile.
> ...



Did you check the G6-2313Ax?? HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com
It is 4K more than your budget but maybe be available at something less locally..


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Dude, could you do proper research first? It's mostly Series 5 lappys (S02-IN with i7, earlier versions) which got better after BIOS update. Check the official thread or ask any owners of Samsung if you have doubts.


There is a thread here, made recently and a pretty few no. of people are complaining over there, let me see if I can find the link for you.



Shashank Joshi said:


> Did you check the G6-2313Ax?? HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com
> It is 4K more than your budget but maybe be available at something less locally..


Do warn him that he have to either buy or pirate windows 8 if he buys that laptop, else its fine.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> There is a thread here, made recently and a pretty few no. of people are complaining over there, let me see if I can find the link for you.
> 
> 
> Do warn him that he have to either buy or pirate windows 8 if he buys that laptop, else its fine.



Well it seems that the price has been increased a bit..


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Well it seems that the price has been increased a bit..


Yeah, but that laptop i.e the 2313AX has only Win 8 x64 drivers, there is a force check, you can't install drivers in win 7. Nor in Win 8x32.


----------



## hari1 (Feb 2, 2013)

How is customer service of samsung as compared to HP?


----------



## anmolksharma (Feb 2, 2013)

@OP 

have you considered this laptop as well?

 Samsung NP300E5C-U01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com


----------



## hari1 (Feb 2, 2013)

anmolksharma said:


> @OP
> 
> have you considered this laptop as well?
> 
> Samsung NP300E5C-U01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com



It is not in my budget.


----------



## hari1 (Feb 4, 2013)

guys please I need your advices...
I have. to buy laptop in this week so its urgent...
should I go for this samsung laptop which I have mentioned in the post..??
its really have great specs at great price..
I have tight budget of Max. 33.5

please I am really confused and pissed of watching a lot of laptops online..


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 4, 2013)

@hari1 - go ahead and buy that Samsung laptop you mentioned in the first post. It will run hotter than most intels but with proper configuration you will do just fine. its the best laptop you will find in this range. and also the processor is good, but not better than the intel ones. buy it then post the temps. we are here to help you keep it running optimally.


----------



## akii17kr (Feb 5, 2013)

same confusion...
don't know what to do


----------



## RON28 (Feb 6, 2013)

hari1 said:


> guys please I need your advices...
> I have. to buy laptop in this week so its urgent...
> should I go for this samsung laptop which I have mentioned in the post..??
> its really have great specs at great price..
> ...


go for that samsung laptop from flipkart, if anything goes wrong, then flipkart will even refund your amount within 15 days.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

RON28 said:


> go for that samsung laptop from flipkart, if anything goes wrong, then flipkart will even refund your amount within 15 days.


30 days.


----------



## akii17kr (Feb 7, 2013)

tkin said:


> 30 days.



30 days.. yes. 
but what are the terms of  conditions for refund ???


----------



## hari1 (Feb 7, 2013)

which is better between Samsung NP300E5X-S01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com and HP Pavilion G6-2230TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com  ?? want both good processing power as well as good graphics such that it can play games like gta 4 in medium or high settings...
which combination is better core i3 3rd gen. with AMD Mobility Radeon HD 7670M vs i5 3rd gen. with Nvidia GeForce GT 610M ???


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

akii17kr said:


> 30 days.. yes.
> but what are the terms of  conditions for refund ???


The product or an accessory should be faulty, and that's it, they'll replace/refund it, that is quite a generous timeline.


----------



## hari1 (Feb 7, 2013)

tkin said:


> The product or an accessory should be faulty, and that's it, they'll replace/refund it, that is quite a generous timeline.



I'll confirm from flipkart..
btw plz answer the comparison that I made ...
which one is Better and why ??


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

hari1 said:


> I'll confirm from flipkart..
> btw plz answer the comparison that I made ...
> which one is Better and why ??


7670m is waay faster than GT610M, its even faster than GT630M.


----------



## hari1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I am just finalizing the Samsung laptop.
One last question- will it have heating issues or not? Will there be heating issues with normal usage and light gaming or not?


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

hari1 said:


> I am just finalizing the Samsung laptop.
> One last question- will it have heating issues or not? Will there be heating issues with normal usage and light gaming or not?


Can't say it won't happen for sure


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 7, 2013)

hari1 said:


> I am just finalizing the Samsung laptop.
> One last question- will it have heating issues or not? Will there be heating issues with normal usage and light gaming or not?



You never know.. Light gaming as in??


----------



## hari1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> You never know.. Light gaming as in??



well I Mean to say with normal usage like watching HD movies , browsing internet. in more then two browsers at once, music,programming,  Ms office etc . and just 1 hour or 1.5 gaming like games like gta 4 or not so gpu intensive games..
I am not hardcore gamer... will just used to play games of popular titles for fun and timepass for not more then 1.5 hours..
will still it will heat up? ??
HP 200x series that costs about 32k has same specs and according to reviews it doesn't that heat much so I think this will not too but hearing people complaint about  samsung laptops with heat issues scared to purchase. it as by buying it.if I am not taking a risk ..
let me know from samsung owners if u have link then share here plz....


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 7, 2013)

no laptop gets over heated while watching HD movies or browsing and if it does then you should RMA the ****.. And since you aint a serious gamer, then i dont think you'l face any problems..


----------



## hari1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> no laptop gets over heated while watching HD movies or browsing and if it does then you should RMA the ****.. And since you aint a serious gamer, then i dont think you'l face any problems..




RMA? What does it mean?


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

hari1 said:


> RMA? What does it mean?


It refers to warranty.


Since warranty is 8 letters and RMA is 3 and sound cooler we use RMA(Return merchandise authorization).


----------



## hari1 (Feb 7, 2013)

tkin said:


> It refers to warranty.
> 
> 
> Since warranty is 8 letters and RMA is 3 and sound cooler we use RMA(Return merchandise authorization).



okay !!
so today i go to local market again....
and shorlisted again these 3 laptops 
so there they are :-

(1).  for about Rs. 33299
Samsung NP355V5C-S05IN Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1.5GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

(2) for Rs.32750(locally) w/o windows

HP Pavilion G6-2230TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

quick question for this laptop can i upgrade the hard disk of this laptop by 250GB or 500GB w/o voiding warranty ?? what will be the price in each case?? what are the good brands to buy hard disk ??


(3).for Rs. 34k

 Dell Inspiron 15R N5520 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ Linux/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com

so this is final question guys...

which is best among these 3 overall.. ??
and how's the after sale warranty of these 3 companies ?? which is best among these 3 ??
which is good looking ??
more powerful both in proceeding raw power and at graphics department too ??

so this is it..
 final decision b/w these two
 have to order tomorrow so tell me now which is better.and why..?????


----------



## akii17kr (Feb 8, 2013)

i too want to know which combination is better and which is best among these 3 ??
Samsung One has great package at good price but no one here giving the review on that laptop so that we can overheating is really a issue Or not ??
plz. some one give us links of threads on which Samsung owners complains are....
plz experts re reply to this thread because i am also confused b/w these there.....!!!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

hari1 said:


> okay !!
> so today i go to local market again....
> and shorlisted again these 3 laptops
> so there they are :-
> ...


Go with dell, i3 is better than A8 in most tasks and Dell is better than Samsung any day. And you are getting a pretty good price for it, HP support is shoddy, for a start they don't even know which drivers support their laptops


----------



## akii17kr (Feb 8, 2013)

tkin said:


> Go with dell, i3 is better than A8 in most tasks and Dell is better than Samsung any day. And you are getting a pretty good price for it, HP support is shoddy, for a start they don't even know which drivers support their laptops



okay just leave Samsung...
and there is difference of rs.1250 b/w dell and hp..
now u tell does dell justifies the rs.1250 having same specifications as HP once ???


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

akii17kr said:


> okay just leave Samsung...
> and there is difference of rs.1250 b/w dell and hp..
> now u tell does dell justifies the rs.1250 having same specifications as HP once ???


I'd say yes, my experience with HP was pathetic.

And for your other answer you can upgrade the ram and HDD on any laptop without voiding warranty.


----------



## akii17kr (Feb 8, 2013)

tkin said:


> I'd say yes, my experience with HP was pathetic.
> 
> And for your other answer you can upgrade the ram and HDD on any laptop without voiding warranty.



which hp laptop you have earlier which caused problems ??
and actually with that price gap of rs.1250, he can actually upgrade his ram up to 6gb  
do you really think all hp laptops will be bad as yours one.. ??


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

akii17kr said:


> which hp laptop you have earlier which caused problems ??
> and actually with that price gap of rs.1250, he can actually upgrade his ram up to 6gb
> do you really think all hp laptops will be bad as yours one.. ??


HP530, had a motherboard issue(the vga port was not functioning properly and I needed it to give presentations in college), they didn't even take a look at the mobo itself, straightway said 15k to replace mobo and even then they were not sure if they could source the mobo, said WTF and got out and took it to a local shop, opened the lappy, a pin had become loose, resoldered it, took 200/-

HP laptops are great, I never said HP laptops are bad, but HP service, atleast in my case was pathetic.


----------



## akii17kr (Feb 8, 2013)

tkin said:


> HP530, had a motherboard issue(the vga port was not functioning properly and I needed it to give presentations in college), they didn't even take a look at the mobo itself, straightway said 15k to replace mobo and even then they were not sure if they could source the mobo, said WTF and got out and took it to a local shop, opened the lappy, a pin had become loose, resoldered it, took 200/-
> 
> HP laptops are great, I never said HP laptops are bad, but HP service, atleast in my case was pathetic.



okay !! i'll talk to local shops for about their service. 
thanks for info..


----------

